

A recursion example - alanwahaha123
http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn065/20130308/0020/original_0oRm_63da000011b6125b.jpg

======
lutusp
_Access to the webpage was denied

You are not authorized to access the webpage at
[http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn065/20130308/0020/original_0oRm_63da...](http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn065/20130308/0020/original_0oRm_63da000011b6125b.jpg).
You may need to sign in._

I guess that's one definition of recursion.

